# Pendant lighting



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm thinking of setting up a planted aquarium using some sort of pendant type of lighting. Any of you guys have any ideas on how i can do this DIY. The tank is a 25g standard. I don't really want to spend $$$ on those pendant lighting they sell on LFS. Any feedback will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

What kind of light are you thinking of? ie metal halides, power compacts, T5?


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

I would probably lean more towards t-5 and power compacts, since I'm not familiar with metal halides.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

Bustan sells hanging T5HO type fixtures meant for hydroponics. http://www.bustan.ca/submenu.asp?menuID=4&SID=24

It might be too much light for your 25.

You can also build a box or something similar, and use the Glo ballast kits and end caps. You can get them in T5HO or conventional for T12 and T8 tubes.

You might also be able to use pendant style light fixtures and get higher wattage screw-in CFLs for them.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

195 for that? thats fantastic... !


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The problem with DIYing pendant type lamps is that part of what makes them look so good is the sleek machined exterior, something very difficult to achieve without the technical fabrication know-how.

As for the sunlight supply light, that's a pretty good deal. And it doesn't look too shabby either. And it looks like all the bulbs have full individual reflectors too.
I think that manufacturer's fixtures (namely the TEK that many reefers use) have the failing in that they are not actively cooled, so it shortens active bulb life. But adding two computer fans is probably an easy $20 DIY that kicks up the PAR and life of the bulbs a lot.


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow i like that hanging t5ho i will most likely go with that. I will also build a box around it and install the fans. I cant have it without the box finish because i plan to put it in the in what i call "mom's space ". She wants it to be nice and tidy. Thank guys i like the ideas it helped a lot. I hope to check the bustan store next week or something.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

Nurit and Harley at Bustan are great people to deal with. If you live in the GTA and can't make it down to their store, they offer a flat rate, same day shipping option too  It might even be cheaper than driving down there and back


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

KevD said:


> Nurit and Harley at Bustan are great people to deal with. If you live in the GTA and can't make it down to their store, they offer a flat rate, same day shipping option too  It might even be cheaper than driving down there and back


OH thank i might consider that but I'll probably go there anyways since i might have to go to an area near there.


----------



## KevD (Mar 2, 2008)

If you're going to be in the area, definitely stop in and check out the store


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

KevD said:


> If you're going to be in the area, definitely stop in and check out the store


Will do


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

BTW, are you going CO2 with this tank? Because that fixture will put out a lot of light that all your plants will require fertilization and CO2 supplementation to maintain their health and keep up the growth rates that will accompany that amount of light.


----------



## xxprudencexx (Sep 3, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> BTW, are you going CO2 with this tank? Because that fixture will put out a lot of light that all your plants will require fertilization and CO2 supplementation to maintain their health and keep up the growth rates that will accompany that amount of light.


Yup a check on the co2...im still trying to understand the diy fertilizing though. I need too read...read...read LOL


----------



## tendril (Oct 19, 2006)

Something to be aware of is the fact that many hydroponics fixtures will come with only one plug. You can't run two of the lights on a noon burst like you could with the aquarium-specific fixtures.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

tendril said:


> Something to be aware of is the fact that many hydroponics fixtures will come with only one plug. You can't run two of the lights on a noon burst like you could with the aquarium-specific fixtures.


good tip! i didn't know that... are they run by one ballast? or still two? if it's just one ballast that kinda sucks...but must be a heavy duty one. If it's two we may be able to rewire it for two plugs


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

*lights*

http://www.hydrotechhydroponics.com...-Output-Fluorescent-Fixtures/flypage.tpl.html

check these guys out their much cheaper..


----------

